# Anyone have good site for weather summaries?



## claycarson (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Folks! We're looking for good 'after the storm' summaries of snowfall from some third party. I had used the National Weather Service website storm summaries, but this year haven't been able to find them. Maybe they just shifted the links somehow.

We're in Boston area, and this last storm is the first real one we've had all year to even look up!:realmad: 

We used them to show people what the actual snowfall was in case they have questions about their invoices. I don't always agree with the totals, but people seem to like the 3rd party aspect of it, so they know we aren't making it up.

Thanks!


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

The NWS still does storm reports, but you have to go through the local office web site... For Boston, the link is http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/box/ ... The storm reports are directly above the main map - listed as "Valentines day snow storm" for the past one. Hope that helps.

-C


----------



## claycarson (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, that's what I was looking for!

Unfortunately, it didn't mention how the fact that the freezing rain added to the snow then froze and made the whole job much uglier. Anyone have any news articles on this particular storm in Boston or a general way to explain why it costs more to do that that type of situation? 

We did our first run and were all done by 8 AM. Our second run, by 1:30 in the afternoon, any snow that was not removed had all turned to ice. It looked like snow, but really it was 3 inches of 'white marble' all over customers' property. I just know that no one is really going to like looking at their invoices,  :realmad: :crying:  since we had to come back multiple times and use LOTS of icemelt....


----------

